# Easter Lily



## jcdeboever (Mar 29, 2016)

Took these before the cat got at them. Still learning and got a long way to go. 

1



 
2


 
3


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 29, 2016)

I think you need to up the highlights and lower the midtones ... respect the white.


----------



## KenC (Mar 30, 2016)

Pretty nicely done.

Yeah, increase highlights, but not right at the top of the curve because that will push some to pure white.  Best to increase the region about from the middle to a little below the top, say about 170-220/255, while lowering about 100-150 (just guesses - you need to look at the values).  I might also crop some on the left and right in the first and second, respectively.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 30, 2016)

Pretty good. I notice that these are missing ICC profiles. You want to look into that and correct it. The ICC profile is required to display a photo properly.

Joe


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 30, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> I think you need to up the highlights and lower the midtones ... respect the white.





KenC said:


> Pretty nicely done.
> 
> Yeah, increase highlights, but not right at the top of the curve because that will push some to pure white.  Best to increase the region about from the middle to a little below the top, say about 170-220/255, while lowering about 100-150 (just guesses - you need to look at the values).  I might also crop some on the left and right in the first and second, respectively.



Better? I looked at them on a windows machine and adjusted, not my normal way but lets see what you think.


----------



## Didereaux (Mar 30, 2016)

I like this last set.  Adjustments made nice improvements.   A really nice set when all is said and done.


----------



## KenC (Mar 30, 2016)

Yep, there ya go ...


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 30, 2016)

KenC said:


> Yep, there ya go ...


Well my monitor looks way different than my wife's Windows laptop. I will have to calibrate my Linux box or replace the old monitor. I have had this monitor for a long time, 8 years at least. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 30, 2016)

Really like the second set, Smooth white and pretty. Ed


----------



## In-the-Viewfinder (Mar 30, 2016)

I really like the depth within the photos. Very nice capture.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you all for the help and nice comments. 


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LilyBee (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks LilyBee

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

The last blossom from the plant I believe. Little pods on the shoots coming out. There was a drip of water coming out of the tip but it dropped before I could capture it.


----------

